# Outdoor Fire Pit



## Impastabowl (Jun 27, 2011)

Howdy everyone,

I'd like to post the step by step of the fire pit I'm creating out in the front yard this summer.

There was previously a circle of stones that was used for this capacity, but I've always wanted to try my hand at an outdoor project like this, and now is the perfect time to renovate what we have currently going on!

This is what is currently there:









Literally just a circle of rocks. The dead grass piles up around it and can actually be a fire hazard in late summer. 

Here is the plan I have:









What it doesn't show is the mortar for where all the different pieces meet. *Am I right in thinking that I need to get a refractory mortar? Will another kind work?*
I'm using river rock for the outside because there is an ABUNDANCE of it on the property. Thoughts and considerations?

Please let me know what you all think! I look forward to hearing suggestions and advice as I work my way through this!


----------



## Impastabowl (Jun 27, 2011)

I've also got the hole dug:










CMU mow strip that is 12"x12"x4" and 18" on one side added for scale.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

You've come to the right place. Have you checked out this thread? http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/stone-veneer-firepit-71777/


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

sweet- cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like it will be great. Can't wait to watch the progress!


----------



## jules4 (Jul 7, 2010)

Impastabowl said:


> Nice view!!!
> 
> I'm no expert, but I'd assume you need to use refractory mortar anyplace that is likely to be subject to extreme heat, so you'd need to use it for your fire bricks.
> 
> Alternatively, if you have access to lots of varying sizes of river rock (including some nice big pieces) you could just build the whole thing dry-stack. It's actually loads of fun doing dry-stack - like putting together a giant jigsaw puzzle getting everything keyed together well. This wouldn't work if your going for a more formal look though (I tend strongly toward the less formal).


----------

